
ZetaVM, a platform for programming language innovation [video] - zaiste
https://eventil.com/presentations/5dszyA
======
nickpsecurity
For those that don't do videos, here's a text link:

[https://github.com/zetavm/zetavm/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/zetavm/zetavm/blob/master/README.md)

The Github owner's main page has a link to blog and other publications too.

------
girvo
Reminds me a little of Parrot - [http://parrot.org](http://parrot.org) \- I'm
always interested in these sorts of projects. Will have to dive in and have a
play, it looks promising!

~~~
nerdponx
AFAIK Perl6 was originally designed to run on Parrot, and then switched to
MoarVM instead. Not sure what prompted the switch.

